
Why Uber has a higher moral responsibility towards women in India - thedevilshack
https://medium.com/@Daitya/why-uber-has-a-higher-moral-responsibility-in-india-cd4a079f065a
======
known
Social issues cannot be solved with technology. Rape is a "hate crime" in
India..
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15/a-fascinating-
map-of-the-worlds-most-and-least-racially-tolerant-countries/)

